

Ask HN: What are some good examples of landing pages for a book launch? - ajjuliani


======
jkaykin
<http://fourhourchef.com>

------
steve120818
Sorry, to post my question here. I am new to HN.

How do you post your questions to 'Ask HN:' my questions landed up in 'new'.
Your help is very much appreciated.

Thanks!

~~~
jaddison
Begin the title of your post with "Ask HN:" - that's all there is to it.

------
timmahoney
www.readyplayerone.com

